# Naturnahe Teiche



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

Hmmmm, man kann ja nicht gerade behaupten, dass hier in diesem Forum hektische Betriebsamkeit herrscht. Deshalb an dieser Stelle noch einmal ein Appell: Ich muss die Leute nicht mit Gewalt beglücken - Naturteichfreunde haben hier aber die Möglichkeit (und soweit ich weiss ist das in einem allgemeinen Teichforum mit breitem Spektrum einzigartig), unsere besonderen Themen unter einer eigenen Rubrik zu diskutieren. Diese Chance sollten wir auch nutzen.

*Ich bitte also jeden Teichbesitzer, der keine Fische hält *(um es für den Moment einmal so krass zu vereinfachen), *hier im Forum zu posten.*

Für den Anfang: *Was haltet Ihr davon, verstärkt einige Fotografien Eurer naturnahen Teiche zu posten - nicht unbedingt Gesamtansichten, sondern erste Pflanzen und Tiere, die sich zeigen, Winterabschied/Frühlingsbeginn - Momentaufnahmen halt ? Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, werde ich morgen auch eigene Fotos anschleppen.*

Was will ich selbst dazu noch beitragen ? Ich werde einen Beitrag schreiben "Was sind naturnahe Gartenteiche ? Was ist (noch) erlaubt, was verpönt ? Was sind die besonderen Themen, welche allgemeinen Themen werden für naturnahe Gartenteiche anders beantwortet ?"

Wäre schade, wenn wir das Thema zu Gunsten stärker frequentierter Themen aufgeben müssten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

hallo stefan,

kurz mal eine frage - es ist ja bekannt daß teiche unter anderem die brutstätte von stechmücken sind - bei uns schnaken genannt.

in einem fischteich haben diese biester wenig chance da sie auf dem speiseplan der fische stehen - aber wer ist in einem fischlosen naturteich der regulator ???

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe auch einen "fischfreien" Teich und leide trotzdem nicht unter Mücken. Im Wasser leben soviele andere Insekten, die Mückenlarven fressen - auch __ Frösche - sodass keine Mückenplage entstehen kann.

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn es irgend etwas gibt, womit ich keine Probleme habe, dann sind es Mücken, an klassischen Mückenplage-Tagen habe ich gerade am Sitzplatz neben dem Teich meine Ruhe. Silke hat schon die __ Frösche genannt. Da weitaus mehr Nachwuchs als an Fischteichen überlebt, gehen dutzende davon auf die Jagd. Irgendwo hatte jemand geschrieben, er habe auch ca. 5 Libellenlarven im Teich. Wie viele werde ich haben ? 500, 5.000 oder 50.000 ? Keine Ahnung. Und alle fressen, fressen, fressen... Hinzu kommen unzählige andere, zumeist räuberische __ Käfer, und auch viele Vögel sind keine Kostverächter. Man muss sich von der Vorstellung lösen, in einem naturnahen Teich befände sich nur pflanzliches Leben, ein paar Mikroorganismen - und sonst nur Öde.

Ich behaupte, dass die Vielfalt der Bewohner an und in einem Naturteich unvergleichlich viel grösser ist als in einem Fischteich - nur eben nicht so gewaltig, zahm und offensichtlich.

Mücken überleben in so einem Teich nicht. Ihr Lebensraum sind die Regentonne, Wasserpfützen und andere, tatsächlich ausserordentlich lebensfeindliche Gewässer: Das Wasser wird heiss, dann wieder kalt, es verdunstet und versickert schon einmal, der Sauerstoffgehalt ist lächerlich gering bei hohen Konzentrationen von Schadstoffen und Salzen. Nichts anderes als die hochspezialisierten Mückenlarven und Mikroorganismen besiedeln diese Lücke.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

wieso gehören in einen naturnahen Teich keine Fische ??? Zumindest die heimischen Fischarten in einem angemessenen Verhältnis zur Wassermenge (also sehr sparsam) sollten doch dazugehören, oder ? Wie sieht es mit Krebsen aus ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

vorab: Ich persönlich bin kein radikaler Anhänger der "Bloss-keine-Fische-in-den-Teich"-Theorie, sondern könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, __ Moderlieschen und/oder Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln im Teich zu haben. Zu Krebsen kann ich - mangels Ahnung - nichts sagen, habe aber gelesen, dass die gerne entwischen und in natürlichen Gewässern empfindlich stören können, wenn sie sich dort erst einmal festgesetzt haben. Das soll vor allem für importierte Exemplare gelten. Also: Für mich wären heimische "Friedfische" in Ordnung. Erklärte Räuber gehören hingegen keinesfalls in einen Naturteich.

Aber auch die radikalen Verfechter obiger Theorie haben gute Argumente für sich. In natürlichen Teichen ohne Zu- und Abfluss gibt es keine Fische - woher sollten die kommen ? Und wenn es doch einmal der berühmte Laich im Vogelgefieder schaffen sollte: Entweder, es überlebt kein Pärchen - dann sterben die Fische aus. Oder es kommt zu massiver Inzucht, was ebenfalls sehr bald sein Ende findet. Selbst wenn aber gegen alle Erwartungen nicht: Dann wird der Teich mit Nährstoffen so stark angereichert, dass er schnell verlandet. Fische in abgeschlossenen Gewässern sind also die absolute Ausnahme.  Darüber könnte man ja noch hinwegsehen, denn es gibt auch keine natürlichen Fischvorkommen in Aquarien... Wichtiger ist, dass es wirkliche Friedfische - selbst unter denen, die Pflanzennahrung bevorzugen - nicht gibt. *Alle *Fische betrachten alles, was sich im Teich befindet, unter Futteraspekten. Ist nun einmal so. Wer sich einen Naturteich anlegt, will zumeist eine maximale Artenvielfalt - auf Grösse und Sichtbarkeit kommt es nicht unbedingt an. Und dagegen stehen einfach Fische, sie dezimieren die übrigen Teichbewohner, vor allem bei hohem Besatz, der sich zumeist ganz von allein einstellt.

Es ist also schon eine etwas kitzelige Angelegenheit, einen naturnahen Teich (der seinen Namen auch verdient) mit Fischen anzulegen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

Deine Ausführungen stimmen für Kleinstgewässer nicht jedoch für die großen Binnengewässer (z.B. Müritz etc.). Ein Teich muß, wenn er naturnah sein soll in punkto Fische zwei Kriterien erfüllen: 1. nur einheimische __ Kleinfische (die großen Tiere kommen in der Regel in Bewässerungsgräben etc. auch nicht vor) und 2. der Teich muß seine Bewohner ernähren. Wenn das gegeben ist gehören Fische meiner Meinung nach auch in einen naturnahen Teich (einen solchen will ich mir anlegen).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

Also Kinder - ich finde, da muß man doch gar nicht drüber streiten. Die offizielle Definition von "Naturnaher Teich" ist nun mal die ohne Fische. Daß aber ein Teich, der reich bepflanzt ist und ein paar Fische beherbergt (natürlich auch im Freien ist   ) auch naturnah ist ist ja logisch - ist ja kein gekacheltes Schwimmbecken. Der Teich muß halt die Fische auch ernähren können und eigentlich auch - so meine Meinung - ohne Filter funktionieren können und wenn sich die Fische freudig vermehren, ist dies eben nicht mehr gewährleistet. Aber alles in Allem doch trotzdem kein Grund zum streiten (oder heftig diskutieren).

Die meisten Menschen (mich eingeschlossen), die einen Gartenteich anlegen, wollen sich doch ein weiteres Stück Natur in den Garten holen und haben natürlcih das Gefühl einen Naturnahen Teich anzulegen, man ist ja bestrebt, alles der Natur so ähnlich wie möglich zu machen - daher naturnah und da hört man es sicher auch nicht gerne, wenn jemand sagt, daß das nicht naturnah wäre - aber das sagt ja auch niemand - so wie ich Dich kenne Stefan - und ich finde, Du hast das auch sehr vorsichtig und behutsam formuliert - willst Du ja auch niemand zu nahe treten.

Thomas - ich bin mir sicher, daß Du und ich - auch wenn wir irgendwann ob im ersten oder auch erst im zweiten Jahr unseres Teiches - ein paar Fische dorthin rein tun (__ Moderlieschen), daß Stefan uns sicherlich trotzdem nochhier posten läßt - gell Stefan?

Bevor ihr mich jetzt aber beide zerfleischt ziehe ich von dannen - man soll sich ja eigentilch nicht einmischen ....  :steinigung:

 :knuddel: Also habt Euch wieder lieb, sonst kann ich nicht gut schlafen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Oh, Leute, was habe ich denn geschrieben ??



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> ... sondern könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, __ Moderlieschen und/oder Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln im Teich zu haben....



Von Streit kann gar keine Rede sein, nu aba...

Zwei Dinge gebe ich allerdings jetzt doch noch zu bedenken (die Entscheidung muss jeder für sich ausmachen, ich bin keineswegs fanatisch):

Im Vergleich zu Grossgewässern (auch deutlich kleiner als die Müritz, an der ich schon mehrfach Segelurlaub gemacht habe, auch, als da noch kaum einer hinfuhr) sind alle Gartenteiche vergleichsweise ein winziges Loch. Gartenteiche unterscheiden sich von natürlichen Gewässern vor allem dadurch, dass kein Austausch zweischen Teichwasser und Grund- oder Oberflächenwasser stattfindet. Das mündet letztlich in schnellerer Verlandung, wozu Fische eben nochmals zusätzlich beitragen. 

Nehmt Euch einmal die Zeit, Euch sehr genau einen Teich mit Friedfischen (hoher Besatz, denn dieser stellt sich von allein ein) und einen etablierten Pflanzenteich anzuschauen. Achtet vor allem auf die Vielfalt und die Anzahl der vertretenen Arten (Fauna). Das Ergebnis ist zweifelsfrei: In einem Pflanzenteich gibt es mehr Arten und von jeder Art mehr Exemplare als in einem Teich mit Friedfischen. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn wirklich jemand auf Fische nicht verzichten kann oder will. Aber die Fakten kann man nicht wegdiskutieren, oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Stefan - ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, daß Du hier eine Diskussion/Streit vom Zaun gebrochen hattest   

Ich hab für mich (Stand seit ein paar Tagen) sowieso beschlossen, erstmal ganz "naturnah" zu fahren und die Fische wegzulassen, solange ich es "aushalte" - ich werde auch meinenn Filterbrunnen erstmal weglassen. Ich möchte erstmal schauen, was sich so im und am Teich tut, bevor ich Fische reinsetze - bin doch gespannt, immerhin wohne ich ja mehr oder minder in der Stadt, ob sich da so süße kleinen Fröschle einschleichen, oder __ Salamander oder __ Molche oder __ Kröten oder ....Wenn meine Nachbarn nicht angefangen hätten mit Mückensiedlung und ich müßte da Fische rein tun, sonst würden wir alle (v)erstochen, wäre ich sowieso net darauf gekommen.

Goldorfen find ich zwar inzwischen ganz hübsch, aber wenn ich mal meine, ich müßte Fische rein setzen, dann wird es als erstes ein  10klöpfiger Schwarm __ Moderlieschen sein, in der Hoffnung, daß die sich nur so vermehren, wie sie sich a) ernähren können und b) den Teich nicht zusch.......ütten. Es wäre ja halt so schön, ein natürliches Rieeeeeßengewässer zu haben.


Stefan, was hältst Du eigentlich von Teichschnecken? Ich werde nachher mal einen Kollegen besuchen gehen (den ich zwar noch nicht kenne ;-)) - aber er meinte, er hätte ein paar __ Schnecken übrig, die er mir gerne vererben würde/könnte..

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

hallo susanne,

meine __ schnecken sch..... soviel wie sie fressen - momentan bin ich schwer am überlegen ob sie nutzen oder schaden - wäre echt mal ein tread wert.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ist ja merkwürdig: So hat jeder unterschiedliche Erfahrungen. Ich habe nur Posthorn- und Spitzschlammschnecken, davon aber reichlich. Ich kann überhaupt keine sichtbaren Schäden feststellen. Sehe nur, wie sie Fuss oben an der Wasseroberfläche treiben oder Algen abgrasen.

Kann das etwas mit dem Pflanzenbestand (gering/hoch/welche Pflanzen ?) und der Sauberkeit des Wassers (z.B. keine Algen/UVC - __ Schnecken müssen an die Pflanzen gehen) zu tun haben ?

Wüsste auf die Schnelle keine Antwort, auch Axel hat ja schon einmal von erheblichem (Wasserschnecken-° Frass berichtet.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo Miteinander,

mhhh - ich werde einfach erstmal langsam tun - er hat mir jetzt 2 __ Schnecken mitgegeben und ein paar Pflanzen, an denen er meinte, sicherlich auch noch Minischnecken hängen würden - ich laß mich mal überraschen. Daß die Schnecken natürlich auch sch.... hab ich gar nicht drangedacht  :? 

Aber a propos essen - ich glaube, selbiges werde ich auch mal tun!


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich hatte bis vor ein paar Wochen eigentlich auch keine Fische in meinem Teich, die sind mir mehr oder minder gegen meine Willen bei mir eingezogen, aber ich werde Sie nicht wieder rausschmeißen (Bitterlinge).

Das Argument mit der Mücken Plage ist stuß, ich wohne hier im Randgebiet einer Kleinstadt um mich herum sind Gärten mit und ohne Teiche und mein direkter Nachbar fing auch dauernd an oh... soviel Mücken, das liegt garantiert an dem Teich.... Aber ich kann die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, in dem Teich haben sich keine Mückenlarven gefunden und ich habe Ihn bzw. letztes Jahr waren es noch 2 kleine Tümpel jetzt ist es halt ein kleiner Teich genau im Auge. Ich habe beim auspumpen und umbau über 100 Libellenlarven in allen Entwicklungsstadien aus den Teichen gefischt und nach dem Umbau auch wieder zurück gegeben, ob Sie alle überlebt haben???

Die Mücken die ich gefunden habe kommen wie bereits erwähnt aus den Regenfässern und davon hat der liebe Nachbar genügend in der Nähe seines Schlafzimmerfensters stehen  :twisted: 

Was das mit den __ Schnecken anbelangt, so habe ich noch nie erlebt, das Schnecken meine Pflanzen anknabber, obwohl die sich bei mir in den Teichen und jetzt in dem Teich vermehren wie blöde.

Was das sonstige Getier anbelangt, so glaube ich, das es sich auch bei Dir als "städtischer" Teich ansiedeln wird, die Natur ist doch verdammt lernfähig vor allem wenn noch andere Teiche in der nähe sind.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Doc Michael,

injederhinsichtunterschreib !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Auch hi ;-)

also ich hab aktuell doch einige Mückenlarven im Bachlauf. Ob das daran liegt, daß ich das Wasser nur gelegentlich bewegt habe, weiß ich nicht. Gelegentlich schöpfe ich ein paar ab und geb sie meinen Aquariumsfischen zum Futtern - aber Mücken gibts immer und bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht total verstochen - die üblichen 2-3 Stiche wie jedes Jahr.

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange ich es ohne Fische aushalte - je öfter ich Goldorfen sehe, desto mehr schwanke ich, ob ich wie geplant irgendwann einmal __ Moderlieschen einsetzte oder vielleicht doch lieber einen Schwarm Goldorfen.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Für mich wären heimische "Friedfische" in Ordnung. Erklärte Räuber gehören hingegen keinesfalls in einen Naturteich.



Sind Goldorfen eigentlich heimische "Friedfische" oder "Erklärte Räuber"? Eigentlich sind die ja gar nicht "echt" - ist doch eine Zuchtform der Silberorfen - oder? Und Zuchtformen gehören eigentlich erst recht nicht in einen naturnahen Teich - oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

nur keine Gedanken ! Wenn Dein Teich erst einmal in Betrieb ist, wird es auch keine Mücken mehr geben. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass Zuchtformen nicht in einen naturnahen Teich gehören. Aber selbst das wird man nicht verbissen sehen müssen. Und was soll's, wenn das kein erklärter Natuteich ist ? Die Erklärung, dass man einen naturnahen Teich hat oder haben will, sagt mehr etwas über den Besitzer aus, der damit auch seine Einstellung vermitteln will. 

Ich habe mich gegen Räuber und für ausgesprochene Friedfische eingesetzt, weil Fische nun einmal dazu neigen, alles, was sich im Teich befindet, allein unter Nahrungsaspekten zu sehen. So werden die anderen Teichbewohner dezimiert, selbst durch ansonsten __ Pflanzenfresser. Von daher würde ich sagen, dass sich auch Goldorfen an der übrigen Fauna vergreifen. Ich hatte eigentlich an __ Moderlieschen oder allenfalls noch Bitterlinge gedacht. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

*Hallo  Stefan*

Also   mit  Naturnah  hab  ich angefangen,  wollte keinen  Fischbesatz und  hatte  wie  Du  geschrieben hast  ohne  etwas  dazuzutun   jedemenge  Bewohner im Teich. Dieses  war mir aber  zu  fad  also  hab  ich   Fische  für  Dumme  eingesetzt . Das  __ Moderlieschen.  ich hatte   eine  Hundertschaft. Die haben  nachwuchs ohne  Ende  produziert.
Dann hab  ich meine ersten  Koi´s eingesetzt.  Tja ,  inerhalb  von 2 Jahren  kein  Moderlieschen mehr.   
__ Schnecken  auch alle   weg. Ja  und  ich   habe   die  Übeltäter  erwischt.  Selbst das   Froschgelege ist  vor den  Koi`s  nicht  sicher. Ich  wuste  garnicht  wie   verfressen  die  sind . Und  ich   füttere  wärend der  Sommerzeit , die hätten das  also  garnicht  nötig.
Möchte  aber gerne   wieder  Schnecken im Teich haben . ist die   frage  haben andere  Tiere  überhaubt eine  Chance   wenn man  Koi`s hat?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo Irma,

also grundsätzlich: Bei Fischen im Teich (auch bei __ Moderlieschen, aber die sind wirklich deutlich harmloser) hat nichts anderes eine Chance, auch kein Zooplankton. Wenn man dann doch einmal 5 bis 7 Libellenlarven und einen einsamen Frosch entdeckt, widerspricht das dieser Aussage nicht. Man muss sich entscheiden, was man will (ich bin da völlig emotionslos): Fische oder Naturteich.

Nur: Naturteich fad ?? Ich würde eher das Gegenteil behaupten (habe auch mit einem Teich mit Fischen angefangen).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2003)

Wie wurden Kois hier mal so liebevoll genannt ? Wasserschweine ? 

Ich tendiere sehr zu NaturNAHEN teichen. Keine Chemie , solange wie es geht ohne filter und möglichst viel Viezeug. Aber ich mag Fische. Das war schon bei meinem ersten Teich ein Problem , und ist es im zweiten immer noch.

Beim ersten hab ich diesen Konflikt einigermaßen gelöst ( Wie ich finde ). Der Teich war nicht riessig , aber auch nicht klein. So grob 12qm Wasseroberfläsche , tiefste stelle so knapp eine Metter.
Der Teich war effektiv in 2 teile geteilt. Ein knapp 7qm großer bereich wo nur die ufer bepflanzen waren und ein paar unterwasser pflanzen und eine Seerose. Und ein knapp 5 qm großer bereich ( vom andere durch Steine getrennt ) Mit jeder menge pflanzen ( Wassertiefe da knapp 60cm ).

Im Hauptteich waren einige Goldfische und ein Koi. Im dem anderem bereich hab ich nichts reingepackt. Aber die Natur fand das da toll. Liebelen larven , __ Frösche und eine Molch hatte ich da drin. Klar , wenn sich etwas in den Hauptteil verlaufen hat war es tot. Aber in "Ihrem" teil des teiches haben die sich echt wohl gefühlt.

In meinem neuem Garten hätte niemals nein nie sowiel platz. Vresucht habe ich es trozdem mit meiner Mini Sumpfzone. Ob das da auch so funktioniert wage ich zu bezweifeln ,  da die nur knapp 1,2 x 0,6m groß ist und maximal 30cm Wassertiefe. Aber meine Möchtegern Frösche fühlen sich da wohl woll. Zumindest hat sich noch keiner bei mir beschwert


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2003)

*Hm...*

Also  schneint es  ,  meine  Idee  mit   dem  Bachlauf  dessen  Ursprung  in  einem  Kleineren  Teich hat und  in den  großen  fließen soll  so eine ard  Kreislauf  nicht  verkehrt.     Dann hab  ich  ein   Froschkinderzimmer und ein  Schneckenzuhause. Wer  sich dann  über  den  Bach in  Raubtierbereich macht  ist selber schuld . Natur  halt . 
Also  ärmel hoch  und   wieder  arbeiten


----------

